

Microsoft IE8 Comparison Chart - “Of course Internet Explorer 8 wins this one” - jerryji
http://www.centernetworks.com/microsoft-ie8-comparison-chart

======
chanux
Blog >I have no idea so someone educate me plz (whether IE8 is really good)

comment >Don’t forget, only 8% of people in street testing can tell you what a
browser is.

This will work just fine for them.

That explains a lot.

